# GZK band colours?



## UncleWhoa! (Apr 15, 2020)

Noob post. Sorry if this has been covered. I did a search first, found nothing.

With some latex flats the colour seems to indicate thickness. However, GZK sells green, black, white, and orange, in a wide range of thicknesses. Are the characteristics different? is that info available?

Wayne

Uncle Whoa


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Noticed and wondering the same thing.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I also was curious. I've tried searching but couldn't find any mentions. I have some black and orange on hand. Oranges seems to stretch a little more but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't seen any tests documenting the differences based on the colour of GZK bands but the characteristics are generally supposed to be the same if choosing the same thickness. That being said, if you find one that you like, maybe stick with it and limit your variables.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

My next order from them I'll probably pick up some green and make some identical bands from each. From messing around with the black and orange, the orange definitely stretches more with the same cut and the black is a bit stiffer.


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict (May 29, 2020)

I got some 0.58 green gzk free my last order. I ordered more green a 2 other colors today. I'll let you know what I think. He really throws you a ton of freebies & replies to questions if needed.


----------

